# My slot car shed tour



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here my shed. I need to paint one table and clean it up. I would let anyone some free track time if they would help me out . I would buy pizza to. LOL LENDELL


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*2 thumbs up*

very nice utube video of your shed lendell, really sweet collection. a must see for alot of people.

Wheelz63


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Impressive and I am envious.

You really need to live in the proper place to be able to do something like that. Here in a lot of the northeast, building resistrictions and what you are allowed to do on your own property is getting highy (overly) controlled. I had a hard enough time getting the town to allow me to put up a small shed (10'x8' was the max), let alone even attempting to build something like that. Although I would not have a hard time filling it up!

Joe


----------



## N.H. Norman (Jan 19, 2004)

Wicked Awesome!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I had it built it is 40 x 40 . My dad did the inside Before he pass away of cancer. fcb


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what grand tour. 
thanx Lendell.
nice cave


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

The word Awesome only scratches the surface of that set-up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Cowboy, you've got it bad, real bad...

and this is good, real good...:thumbsup:


----------



## pma1123 (Apr 18, 2013)

Just a jaw-dropping display of awesomeness!!! A dedicated pole-barn just for slots and the collection of cars is unreal, thank you for sharing FCB.


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

WOW, that's is crazy! Thank you for sharing the video. 
Rob


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I would definitely need a building permit to do that here in So. Cal., but would have no problem doing that on my sister's property in Tennessee.

That is awesome! if I were anywhere close I would be there in a heartbeat to help paint that table for pizza and a lot at those awesome cars.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

that is very nice :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Shed Tour*

Man, you got the fever bad! What a set up!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks great Lendell.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Lendell, VERY Nice set-up, one heck of a shed!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

that is sooooooooooo cooooool
I wish I had a building that bid to work on my full size project cars in !!!

great slot car barn !! my slotcave is limited to a spare bedroom so not much room..


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Excellent representation. It's looking good. The TM is out of town for the weekend, soooooooooooo
hojoe


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

shed......SHED.......thats no shed, it looks like a slot car shrine. Awesome stuff dude, and whose playing on the radio? sounds kinda like Ace Frehleys style of music (I know its not him)


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

This is the track manager, Kelly, and may I set the record straight? 
It's ONLY a 40 x 40 shed because I INSISTED he needed to go big when we built it. He had his stuff in a 15x15 room in the house which we had to make into a baby's room (11 yrs ago). He set the flags at 20x20 and I laughed at him. I told him we had 20 acres, we could go bigger. So after much moving of the flags I finally convinced him 40x40 would be better. I drew up a sketch & told the builder be quick before he changed his mind. 
NOW, it's not big enough.  
--Kelly


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

That's Kelly's CD of the Iron Eagle soundtrack in the background. The first song is "One Vision" by Queen, I don't know who is on the second song. She thought it was appropriate.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

That is truly impressive. It is so nice to have enough room to display so many cars in the blister cards. Thanks for sharing with us.

He who has the most toys...


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

AWESOME!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

So just one question. What do you do with your FREE time? Wow. My entire back yard isn't 40 X 40

Later The stuck in 1/2 of a garage Rockinator


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'v been there, took the tour...Well worth the admission price...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Just makes you dream of having your own shop out back!!! RM


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

How do you heat it?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just plain awesome Lendell!!! You're makin' me wish I was 1500 miles closer!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*shed*

very nice lendell I know where im headed this week end. im headed to lendells to shop. before I head to the show. lol. wow lots of goodies to look at ty.:wave:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

It is well heated with a regular home furnace that keeps it very comfortable. I have a pool in my back yard and Lendell has his "shed". We all choose our slice of heaven. 

I have been there and truly, when I walked through the door all I could do was grin. I was speechless. Coupled with the nicest people in the world, a visit to Lendell's is as close to heaven as you can get.

Old Blue


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

fordcowboy said:


> That's Kelly's CD of the Iron Eagle soundtrack in the background. The first song is "One Vision" by Queen, I don't know who is on the second song. She thought it was appropriate.


The second song is the second song from the Iron Eagle Soundtrack. The band is King Kobra, and the song is Iron Eagle (Never Say Die).


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice set up Lendell, WOWZERS!


Rob


----------



## oldstromguy (Nov 25, 2013)

That is a great "shed". I know a lot of guys who would not mind living in there!


----------

